# Are you a Vegan?



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm thinking of becoming a Vegan in 2018.
I don't want to be part of the cruel animal food industry which kills and abuses billions of animals a year.
I heard it's also better for your health and the planet.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you a vegetarian at the moment?

I've been vegetarian for about 3 years. I'm intending to cut out (or at least heavily cut down on) most animal products once I get better at eating regularly and cooking. At the moment I have too many problems with eating enough food and preparing meals when I'm depressed, and I'm a picky eater, so I don't want to add any more restrictions to my diet. I'm going to try more recipes that have replacements for dairy and eggs, and learn more nutritious vegan recipes. Once I've gotten used to preparing those and found some meals I enjoy I'll permanently cut out more of the animal products I eat at the moment.

I'm not sure about going vegan though because I don't know if there are any ethical issues around honey or some other animal products. I haven't looked into that. Definitely want to cut down on dairy and all other animal products that are produced in ways that are harmful to the environment and animals. I intend to cut them out eventually but I don't know how likely that is when I currently have so many issues finding food I can stand to eat and can't even be bothered making myself sandwiches sometimes.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I was one, kinda still eating seafood. But i think overall being on a paleo diet is the healthiest option for your body.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Not right now, but I'll be making a transition towards a vegetarian diet soon.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

No, not vegan. I am a vegetarian, and have dramatically cut back on my dairy and eggs to the point that I barely have them at all. When I am visiting family though, I always feel guilty to say no to food, if it contains meat of any kind I'll say no, and that is enough to get some looks. Taking out dairy or eggs, drives them bonkers.. and if I offer to cook my own meals it hurts their feelings. 

Plus on the rare occasion that I go out to eat, it is almost impossible to avoid dairy and eggs, and asking the waiter is not likely going to get an accurate answer. 

So, I just avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## teardust22 (Jul 15, 2017)

My uncle became a vegetarian a few months ago. He said it was health issues. Most meat and other foods are all processed nowadays. He watched a documentary that impacted him. "What the health"


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

I chose not to support the cruel meat/dairy industry any longer about 4 months ago after being vegetarian for a few months,for ethical reasons.For those who are interested in becoming a vegan/vegetarian i suggest watching Earthlings ,Forks over knives and Cowspiracy.Also recommend checking out Gary Yourofsky and James Aspey.If you do enough research and you truly love animals you'll find plenty of reasons to make the change.Personally it was the best decision i've made so far.


----------



## Judy123 (Sep 15, 2015)

I don’t eat mammal meat. Mammals are too close to us on the evolutionary ladder. Plus farming them is bad for the environment. I’d like to go full vegetarian or vegan but my bad habits are too far ingrained. When I see how animals are killed by other animals in the wild or even here in my house when my cats are killing a mouse I again without a doubt confirm there is no god. People say it’s the circle of life or going up the food chain. But it’s the cruellest joke of all and proves god is a hoax.


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> I'm thinking of becoming a Vegan in 2018.
> I don't want to be part of the cruel animal food industry which kills and abuses billions of animals a year.
> I heard it's also better for your health and the planet.


I'm not a vegan but I strongly support your message. I want animal cruelty to stop too. I think the meat industry should be radically modified, so that instead of breeding animals and putting them in inhumane conditions, people just hunt them from their natural habitat.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Judy123 said:


> I don't eat mammal meat. Mammals are too close to us on the evolutionary ladder. Plus farming them is bad for the environment. I'd like to go full vegetarian or vegan but my bad habits are too far ingrained. When I see how animals are killed by other animals in the wild or even here in my house when my cats are killing a mouse I again without a doubt confirm there is no god. People say it's the circle of life or going up the food chain. But it's the cruellest joke of all and proves god is a hoax.


Oh, I know there is no such thing as "god" a long time ago.
I agree, to me, this cruelty in nature is one one of the reasons thar prove it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope. Couldn’t pull it off, requires too much attention to dietary detail & I like my meat


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I have tried to be vegetarian two times but for several reasons couldn't keep on, wouldn't mind to try again but not now, it's too much work planning meals, cooking, eating out, cutting prices (fruits were I am from are very expensive and limited, it's not easy to find almonds, seeds or the like, I don't like soy products) and I'm kind of trying to cut on certain types of carbs, like pasta and bread (vegan made or not).


----------



## Judy123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Sus y said:


> I have tried to be vegetarian two times but for several reasons couldn't keep on, wouldn't mind to try again but not now, it's too much work planning meals, cooking, eating out, cutting prices (fruits were I am from are very expensive and limited, it's not easy to find almonds, seeds or the like, I don't like soy products) and I'm kind of trying to cut on certain types of carbs, like pasta and bread (vegan made or not).


Yes I'm diabetic type 2 and have to really limit anything that cranks up my insulin especially simple carbs.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Judy123 said:


> Yes I'm diabetic type 2 and have to really limit anything that cranks up my insulin especially simple carbs.


If you wish, you can post some of your fav low carb recipes here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/low-carb-foods-you-like-recipes-and-diet-talk-2080897/ :yes


----------



## Judy123 (Sep 15, 2015)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Oh, I know there is no such thing as "god" a long time ago.
> I agree, to me, this cruelty in nature is one one of the reasons thar prove it.


Lots of us have guilt about killing animals to eat meat but other people seem to celebrate it. They're proud to eat meat. A young woman came to the door the other day selling Angus beef steaks. I told her I don't eat red meat and she said "so sorry to hear that". She seemed quite earnest and sincere.


----------



## Judy123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Sus y said:


> If you wish, you can post some of your fav low carb recipes here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/low-carb-foods-you-like-recipes-and-diet-talk-2080897/ :yes


Thanks! I'll try to find some! I'm a horrible cook but there are a few....


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes, I'm vegan. Made the switch just over two years ago and it's the best decision I've ever made.



Dissipated said:


> For those who are interested in becoming a vegan/vegetarian i suggest watching Earthlings ,Forks over knives and Cowspiracy.Also recommend checking out Gary Yourofsky and James Aspey.If you do enough research and you truly love animals you'll find plenty of reasons to make the change.Personally it was the best decision i've made so far.


Ditto. I actually think everyone should watch Earthlings, even if they're not looking to become vegetarian or vegan. I feel like everyone should at least know what it is that they're supporting with their choices. Gary Yourofsky is amazing.


----------



## TippyTappy (Oct 11, 2017)

I am trying to eat more vegan like, although not strictly. Like, I will still eat someone's food if they used bleached sugar in it, milk, eggs, and things like that. Just am not buying those products myself anymore. Good luck on your vegan journeys. There are lots of recipes out there that you can try if you like to cook, as well as all kinds of alternatives you can find at a growing number of eat out places. It just may be a little harder to find. Also, stand strong. This is a choice you are making for yourself :/ and slaughterhouse animals which is new although not a bad thing at all. It is made with great intentions. Other people will try to get you jump back on board and do what they do (as usual with many things it seems). They may even mock or not show you any respect, but..remember, they have made their choice and you're free to do so as well. I was a bit confused at first cause I didn't grow up knowing about 'any' ingredients vegans use. I am still learning much about the brands that taste good and some helpful staples to have in the house along the way.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

No, I'm a Vegetarian. I was thinking about transitioning to Vegan, or close to Vegan, but I believe that will be very difficult with with my current mental state. Maybe one day I will transition.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. I'm too lazy. I don't like the idea of getting all OCD about what is in absolutely everything. I care about my health but you can be healthy without going overboard.

EDIT - I actually am OCD about a lot of things and that's why I don't need any more of it in my life. A crooked picture on the wall will drive me nuts until I get it right. And then I will keep looking at it and wondering if it's still not exactly right.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I have been pursuring a vegetarian diet on and off for a while, I don't eat _as_ much meat as most folks do but I don't always avoid it either. I try to stay away from chicken after learning how they have even less protection against cruelity than cows or pigs do.

Btw I keep reading the title as virgin :um


----------



## Shattereddelusions (Jan 27, 2017)

I have been vegan since January 2016 with very few mishaps here and there.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

riverbird said:


> Yes, I'm vegan. Made the switch just over two years ago and it's the best decision I've ever made.
> 
> Ditto. I actually think everyone should watch Earthlings, even if they're not looking to become vegetarian or vegan. I feel like everyone should at least know what it is that they're supporting with their choices. Gary Yourofsky is amazing.


You don't have to be vegan to stop supporting the suffering of animals. I try to stick to local free range meat. Or seafood. Also organic groceries when possible, because I know how much damage non-organic farming does to the environment.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Yep. I can't stand knowing what happens to the "meat" on the shelf. Also being vegan is sustainable and healthy, eating other animals, however, is not.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

naes said:


> Yep. I can't stand knowing what happens to the "meat" on the shelf. Also being vegan is sustainable and healthy, eating other animals, however, is not.


Myth


----------



## A River In Norway (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm trying to transition, it's hard and expensive.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i eat mostly vegan. it really depends on your diet how difficult it is. my diet isn't the best, but its definitely not the worst. its only expensive if you expect to be eating meat substitutes, egg substitutes, etc. if you just change to eating fruit, veg, legumes, etc. its not expensive and its not even difficult. i eat a lot of muesli, kale, and potato. muesli for breakfast, with soy milk. lunch is usually leftovers or a peanut butter or hummus sandwich. dinner is just veges - potato or rice with some green veges sometimes with some chickpeas or legumes.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

andy1984thesecond said:


> i eat mostly vegan. it really depends on your diet how difficult it is. my diet isn't the best, but its definitely not the worst. its only expensive if you expect to be eating meat substitutes, egg substitutes, etc. if you just change to eating fruit, veg, legumes, etc. its not expensive and its not even difficult. i eat a lot of muesli, kale, and potato. muesli for breakfast, with soy milk. lunch is usually leftovers or a peanut butter or hummus sandwich. dinner is just veges - potato or rice with some green veges sometimes with some chickpeas or legumes.


Yeah exactly, it's not hard at all if you do it right.
And also not more expensive than a regular diet.
You just have to choose the right foods.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Pescatarian but I don't like seafood all that much, so for the most part vegetarian. Eat maybe 2 cans of tuna a month and every 3 months or so I might eat shrimp at a restaurant. 

I still eat dairy and eggs. I don't drink milk much at all. I buy soy milk for my coffee and cereal. I've come to prefer soy milk over cow milk. But I still eat ice cream, cheese, yogurt, sour cream, etc. 

Ideally, I'd like to be vegan though. Morally I think being vegan is the way to go.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm not a vegan.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only on April 1st


----------



## GhostOfDawn (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm a vegan  Have been for about 2 years now!  It's really not that hard.


----------



## thistea215 (Oct 21, 2017)

My boyfriend is vegan so I eat mostly vegan ( 80%) occasionally I crave eggs or meat so I eat them. I do not like restrictions on myself. I do like how healthier a vegan diet is so I don't have anything negative to say. It's true that cutting out meat is very good for your health. In today's world so many health issues are related to a fatty diet that is assiocated with meat and dairy, but you know why? it's not the food..it's the chemicals put inside them. In ancient times our ancestors hunted their food and ate them without adding chemicals so I do strongly believe that is the cause of the bad health


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

thistea215 said:


> My boyfriend is vegan so I eat mostly vegan ( 80%) occasionally I crave eggs or meat so I eat them. I do not like restrictions on myself. I do like how healthier a vegan diet is so I don't have anything negative to say. It's true that cutting out meat is very good for your health. In today's world so many health issues are related to a fatty diet that is assiocated with meat and dairy, but you know why? it's not the food..it's the chemicals put inside them. In ancient times our ancestors hunted their food and ate them without adding chemicals so I do strongly believe that is the cause of the bad health


It's not really the chemicals, but the way they are raised, and the type of animal you're eating. If you're eating grain fed cattle that are pinned up and pumped full of hormones their whole life you will get sick. If you're eating free range bison that are not allowed to be fed hormones and only eat grass, you will get healthy. The same with milk, cheese, etc...

If you're vegan you should get regular blood work done because it's easy to get your triglycerides up too high from eating too much fruit and things like coconut oil. It's not healthier to be vegan than eating healthy lean meat. It just takes more effort to study what is actually healthy or not instead of thinking that some fad diet is going to make you live healthier. Being a healthy consumer is a ton of work and it never ends.


----------



## thistea215 (Oct 21, 2017)

my roommate is Diabetic type 1 and since being vegan he needs way less meds, so I do believe for certain health issues vegan diets do work


----------



## GhostOfDawn (Oct 25, 2012)

finallyclosed said:


> It's not really the chemicals, but the way they are raised, and the type of animal you're eating. If you're eating grain fed cattle that are pinned up and pumped full of hormones their whole life you will get sick. If you're eating free range bison that are not allowed to be fed hormones and only eat grass, you will get healthy. The same with milk, cheese, etc...
> 
> If you're vegan you should get regular blood work done because it's easy to get your triglycerides up too high from eating too much fruit and things like coconut oil. It's not healthier to be vegan than eating healthy lean meat. It just takes more effort to study what is actually healthy or not instead of thinking that some fad diet is going to make you live healthier. Being a healthy consumer is a ton of work and it never ends.


Veganism isn't a fad diet.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

GhostOfDawn said:


> Veganism isn't a fad diet.


If you're as old as I am it is. I know, I know, it goes way back, but just a couple of decades ago it was unheard of to most people. That's the definition of a fad diet.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> You don't have to be vegan to stop supporting the suffering of animals. I try to stick to local free range meat. Or seafood. Also organic groceries when possible, because I know how much damage non-organic farming does to the environment.


Actually you do have to be vegan to entirely stop supporting animal suffering because of several reasons.There is no humane way to kill another sentient being,it does not want to die,it wants to live its life happily just like us.Animals raised on free-range/freedom/organic/cage-free/antibiotic-free/hormone-free/grass-fed/local farms fare no better than those held captive in huge factory farm facilities because when it's time to sell their meat for consumption, all animals ,including those killed via religious-based kosher and halal-style throat slicings are chopped up into pieces at a slaughterhouse.This fact seems to elude people who only condemn factory farms, and embrace the other environments.Hens on large-scale commercial cage-free farms are not kept in cages as the birds on standard egg factory farms are, but the difference usually stops there. Most still have their sensitive beaks cut off with a hot blade and are crammed together in filthy sheds. They never go outside, breathe fresh air, feel the sun on their backs, or do anything else that is natural or important to them.
They suffer from the same lung lesions and ammonia burns as hens in cages, as well as breast blisters from sitting on urine- and feces-covered floors. Male chicks are often ground up alive or left to suffocate because they don't lay eggs and are considered too small a breed to be profitably used for meat.
"Buying local" seems to be the latest gimmick that places a halo around people who support the enslavement and murder of animals.It's just sad that the only reasons why meat consumption is still a thing are taste,convenience and tradition.We don't need meat at all to survive.Humans hardly have anything in common with a true omnivore.Look at this comparison chart https://immersioninenglish.files.wordpress.com/2017/01/img_3970.jpg
Supporting organically grown vegetables etc. is great though.


----------



## GhostOfDawn (Oct 25, 2012)

finallyclosed said:


> If you're as old as I am it is. I know, I know, it goes way back, but just a couple of decades ago it was unheard of to most people. That's the definition of a fad diet.


It's more widespread because of the internet. More people can see the cruelty toward animals. I wouldn't call it a diet, more a way of living. But if someone eats what a vegan eats but still buys animal products like leather, wool, etc. They're plant-based to me, not vegan.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pretty close to being vegan. During the week my diet is all plant based. I eat a lot of oats and seeds, lots of fruit and veggies, chick peas and lentils, etc. The only time I consume animal products would be on the weekend if I am out with my buddies and they order a pizza and there is cheese on it. That is pretty much the only exception.


----------



## Banana slug (Oct 18, 2017)

I've been vegan for four years now  before that I was a vegetarian for 5 years.


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Nope but I eat a lot of vegan meals.


Would definitely like to go 100% vegan in the future.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

More posts have had to be deleted. Posts are deleted for reason - please don't post something again once it has been deleted. If it was deleted, it has broken a rule. Personally attacking other members is not allowed, and if it continues, those posts will also be deleted.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

there is no way I could do it, as I cant stand vegetables etc, salad I`m good with, fruit yes but veggies!!

I make my kids eat them though  and i know I should eat more, so any advice as to how I can make them taste remotely nice would be appreciated - maybe I`ll start throwing some small chopped bits in with something I like.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> there is no way I could do it, as I cant stand vegetables etc, salad I`m good with, fruit yes but veggies!!
> 
> I make my kids eat them though  and i know I should eat more, so any advice as to how I can make them taste remotely nice would be appreciated - maybe I`ll start throwing some small chopped bits in with something I like.


Check these guys out for some ideas, https://www.instagram.com/bosh.tv/ 
Every meal they make is vegan.They're quite creative with plantbased foods to say the least.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Dissipated said:


> Check these guys out for some ideas, https://www.instagram.com/bosh.tv/
> Every meal they make is vegan.They're quite creative with plantbased foods to say the least.


Jeez, thats making me hungry !! 

Thanks for that pal.


----------



## Rococo (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm not a vegan or a vegetarian but I would have a very easy time being one....

The reason is beans, which are god's gift to human kind. My favorite brand is Westbrae Naturals, their Pinto and Black beans are good, just the right amount of salt (you certainly should drain the liquid first). I add a very generous helping of olive oil.

That accounts for most of my meals, is my absolute #1 staple and I would eat it any day.

I really like Seitan....but I'm not sure eating something that's basically just gluten for every meal is a great way to go. But without a doubt, it tastes better than regular meat. No question.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a meatatarian.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No, but i aim to be ovo pescetarian one day. Meat was so easy to cut out of my diet, i have never enjoyed the taste so i have slowly stopped eating it over the years. Still eat chicken very rarely. Dont enjoy it, but bc my mother is sensitive to like, literally most foods, i will eat chicken bc it is one of VERY few things she can cook for both of us. Fish is the only meat i've ever really enjoyed, but i do eat it very rarely. 

I have started properly cutting out dairy this year. Stopped drinking milk years ago, but this years i started only eating vegan butter and vegan yoghurt. If i ever do cook or bake (probs not bc depression) i will only use almond/soy milk. Dont think i'll ever be able to cut it out fully, like chocolate or cookies etc, but i do my best.

I have plenty of reasons to do this vegetarian-ish vegan-ish diet. 1, I dont enjoy the taste of meat and milk. 2, I have a lot of stomach related cancers in my family, and from my research, the less meat the better to avoid it. 3, the obvious one, animals. I love animals and i dont want to suport the animal cruelty. I kind of have a "cage rule". Fish dont live in a small barn they cant move in. They have a bit of freedom. I only buy eggs from outdoor chickens. Everything else is off limits.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey, I've been vegan for over 3.5 years. I am more than happy to talk about it with you if you want to PM me. There are several documentaries you should watch. The best ones are Earthlings, Food Choices, Forks Over Knives, Vegucated and Cowspiracy.

Eating animals and their secretions is unethical and unhealthy. Meat is a carcinogen. There is absolutely no reason for us to eat meat or drink breast milk. Cows have semen shoved up their vagina so she can get pregnant and produce milk. The farmers then take the calf away and he becomes veal while the cow is distressed seeing her baby stolen from her so she can be a milk machine. It is inhumane. Humans are the only species to drink the milk of another species and the only species to drink milk past infancy. We have no need for cow's milk any more than we need zebra milk or lion's milk. 

Male chicks are useless to the egg industry so they are chucked live into meat grinders, or suffocated, or gassed to death. Eggs are chicken periods. Again, no need for these in our diet.

Our teeth are closer to a herbivores than a carnivore's. If we were meant to eat meat, why do we have teeth more similar to those of a horse? Why don't we have sharp claws to tear into animals? Why does our "prey" run faster than us? 

People ask where we get our protein from. Well, it's in everything. Meat eaters get too much protein. Meat is a carcinogen. We are not meant to eat creatures that feel pain and suffering. Ask a child if he or she would rather eat an apple or a bunny rabbit. We have been conditioned to eat meat and drink milk. It's about making money. But the modern diet is responsible for many issues such as heart disease and cancer. 

Eating animals is cruel, unnecessary and unhealthy. People will tell you going vegan is hard, but it's the easiest thing I've ever done. My boyfriend went vegan overnight. There is no need to take it slow, just go for it.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Hey, I've been vegan for over 3.5 years. I am more than happy to talk about it with you if you want to PM me. There are several documentaries you should watch. The best ones are Earthlings, Food Choices, Forks Over Knives, Vegucated and Cowspiracy.
> 
> Eating animals and their secretions is unethical and unhealthy. Meat is a carcinogen.


Meat is not a carcinogen unless it's processed (like hotdogs) or you burn the hell out of it. And that's because of the preservatives used on it. Real meat doesn't have that.
https://www.cancer.org/latest-news/world-health-organization-says-processed-meat-causes-cancer.html

Also, I don't think I want to spend my time watching a "documentary" with a name like "Cowspiracy". I waste enough time educating you guys after you try to brainwash yourselves.

I couldn't be bothered to read the rest of your post, sorry.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Fangirl96 said:


> I kind of have a "cage rule". Fish dont live in a small barn they cant move in. They have a bit of freedom. I only buy eggs from outdoor chickens. Everything else is off limits.


Sounds like you've never visited a fish farm before. I don't like to eat any type of farmed fish or non-free range animal. That doesn't make me want to give up on the best tasting/healthiest foods of all time though.

I have sort of a Native American view on killing animals. They believe that you have to respect them before _and after_ you kill them. But they don't let an amazing natural resource like that go to waist.

If you ever compare the nutritional makeup of factory farmed meat to free range or wild game, it is an amazing difference. So many more vitamins, and low fat/cholesterol at the same time. Plus they get to live a pleasant life. More than most humans can say.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Lolz.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Nah, animals are too tasty.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

veron said:


> Nah, animals are too tasty.


There's no debate over that.
But ask yourself is that good taste worth the suffering of the animals and bad health.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> There's no debate over that.
> But ask yourself is that good taste worth the suffering of the animals and bad health.


Yes. And what bad health is it you speak of? My health is perfect


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Lolz.


You don't typically treat chickens like members of the family before you eat them and receive affection back from them. That's the main difference. My mom raises chickens for their unfertilized eggs and wouldn't eat the actual chickens because they are her pets. I guess she is a murdering cannibal too?

Personally, I want to eat them so they'll stop crowing.


----------



## hunterjumper11 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nope. Never have been, never will be. I'm an omnivore.


----------



## SimGishel (Jul 30, 2017)

level 5 vegan 4 lyf


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm surprised the omnivore option only has 59%. Wouldn't think it would be that low in the general population. Maybe SAS attracts more vegans/vegetarians or they are just more eager to answer this kind of poll?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The poll needs pescatarian option.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegetarianism_by_country lists the percentage of vegetarians and vegans by country. Only country listed that approaches SAS's numbers is India. I'm sure there are other countries not listed that have higher percentages as well.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

slyfox said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegetarianism_by_country lists the percentage of vegetarians and vegans by country. Only country listed that approaches SAS's numbers is India. I'm sure there are other countries not listed that have higher percentages as well.


That's why Indian food is fabulous if you are vegetarian. So much variety and great flavors. Western style vegetarian food is so bland in comparison. Most Indian stuff does have dairy in it though, so not good for vegans.

I looooovie Indian. I could eat curry every single day.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

No.

I never understood one thing though. One one hand people say we shouldn't kill animals for food because "we are more intelligent beings and we know better". On another hand, "we are no different than animals so we should respect them". Well, which one is it? Are we smarter than them or are we exactly the same as them? Pick ONE :|

I get it, either way the argument is that it's wrong. 

But if someone's argument is just "it's evil to eat meat, period", I'm not buying that from you on any day. Animals hunt and kill their prey brutally. Yet that's "natural". The only way that we are different is with any farms that have them suffer their whole lives and pump them with chemicals, so prolonged suffering. That I understand. I'd like to put an end to that too. But at this current point in time I am not strictly vegan/vegetarian.

Vegans/vegetarians: Do you watch what companies you buy your food from? So what I mean is, even if you are buying a non-meat/dairy product from a food company, do you make sure they also don't sell any meat products? If not, why? Don't you think you are still contributing to the meat industry by supporting that company? Unless you are doing it strictly for health reasons.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Virgo said:


> No.
> 
> I never understood one thing though. One one hand people say we shouldn't kill animals for food because "we are more intelligent beings and we know better". On another hand, "we are no different than animals so we should respect them". Well, which one is it? Are we smarter than them or are we exactly the same as them? Pick ONE
> 
> ...


You can become a Pescatarian, like I am planning to do for 2018.
Fish suffer much less than all land based animals as they are much less evolved and also they taste good


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> You can become a Pescatarian, like I am planning to do for 2018.
> Fish suffer much less than all land based animals as they are much less evolved and also they taste good


That I could live with. I mean I don't actually eat fish as it is but I do like a good salmon.

I might be able to go vegetarian. I'm already mostly there, I do not eat a whole lot of meat. I just don't go out of my way not to eat it. Definitely couldn't go vegan though, I consume a lot of dairy. Does the pescatarian diet include dairy, or no?


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Virgo said:


> ChronicallyChronic said:
> 
> 
> > You can become a Pescatarian, like I am planning to do for 2018.
> ...


It depends on the person.
I don't want to consume any dairy or eggs, only fish.


----------



## Junkrat (Nov 13, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I think I can aim to become vegan for 2018.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

No because I don't take issue with killing animals to eat, and to use for animals products. I just take issue with how they're farmed and possibly killed. 

But then I don't believe those documentaries that take the worst footage they can find from some obscure farm somewhere then claim that that's what's going on everywhere (applicability is also questionable due to different countries). I also balk at shock / disgust tactics, so things like meat called 'rotting carcass' (nah it's not rotting), milk called 'pus' (because it has somatic cells in it, but so does any tissue you take from any mammal so may as well call our entire bodies 'pus' by that logic) and eggs become 'chicken periods' (so? mushrooms are fungus). I just lose all respect for that kind of grooming. And every time I look up facts on this topic everything seems to be disputed or they're making distortions by not putting things in context. It's a nightmare to trawl through, but the vegan community has completely lost my trust a long time ago so I can't really source any info from there at all.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Virgo said:


> I think I can aim to become vegan for 2018.


Again, don't be a Vegan, be a Pescatarian.
You can end up deficient if you become Vegan.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Nope. Cannibal!


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Again, don't be a Vegan, be a Pescatarian.
> You can end up deficient if you become Vegan.


Alright. Then I can still eat sushi :boogie


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Again, don't be a Vegan, be a Pescatarian.
> You can end up deficient if you become Vegan.


You can end up deficient in any diet if you're not eating the right foods and being smart about it. That's no excuse to not be vegan.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

riverbird said:


> You can end up deficient in any diet if you're not eating the right foods and being smart about it. That's no excuse to not be vegan.


It's a good excuse to use the USDA Food Pyramid though.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No. I don't think I could be, I'd feel too weak.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

slyfox said:


> I'm surprised the omnivore option only has 59%. Wouldn't think it would be that low in the general population. Maybe SAS attracts more vegans/vegetarians or they are just more eager to answer this kind of poll?


I used another forum in which a large part of the community is vegetarian or vegans (the forum is about sexuality). I found that interesting too.


----------

